# How to make a REALISTIC cannon! Part 4



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

PART 1: https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/how-to-make-a-realistic-cannon-part-1.79204/

PART 2: https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/how-to-make-a-realistic-cannon-part-2.79205/

PART 3: https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/how-to-make-a-realistic-cannon-part-3.79207/




Ahoy mateys. Good to see you again.

Now we're going to make your cannon come to life. Sure, it just looks like a pile of cardboard and foam (and it is), but soon your friends and enemies will gasp in terror and delight. Because of paint.

I like to make my props rather durable so I can use them again and again. So I decided to coat the entire thing with several layers of water based polyurathane. I use water based stuff because anything oil based will probably eat your cannon like acid before your horrified eyes.


After I gave it a protective coat, I sprayed the entire thing with a satin black paint.

AND WAS REALLY DISSAPOINTED.

I mean, it looks okay I guess. But it just didn't sell as cast iron. What was missing was some SURFACE TEXTURE.

So here's how I added some. Get some lightweight wall spackling and a sponge. Use the sponge to gently stipple the spackling all over the body of the cannon. You don't have to put it on thick or evenly. You're trying to make the surface just look rough.










Now your cannon looks like it's got some horrible skin disease, but that's what you want. Now take some medium sandpaper and GENTLY start to "knock down" the bumpy texture of the spackling. The idea is to get it so it just barely is there. This will give the impression that the texture is eating INTO the surface, like a real cast iron cannon would.

Now you can re-coat the whole shebang with several coats of water based urethane again to seal it and once again spray it black.

DAVY JONES LOOKOUT!!!!!










Now it looks real!!!!!!!!!!!! (insert more exclamation marks here)

Once it dries, get a friend and carry it to work, acting as if it weighs hundreds of pounds. Then hurl it at some unsuspecting guy and watch him have a heart attack. (okay I did this and it was funny but I don't recommend it).










Your cannon will impress everybody except your mom.

Next, I have to build a carriage for the darned thing out of 2X6s.

Thanks for reading my posts and good luck.

Cap'n Geoff


----------



## MildAvaholic (Oct 10, 2008)

Talk about timing!! I just came in from skinning and staining my pirates chest, and I was thinking "I need a cannon to go with my pirate scene." So I hop on here, and low and behold. I find this thread!! That looks GREAT! Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## UknowMyname (Sep 19, 2008)

ok i really gotta say, this thing looks amazing. absolutely freakin amazing. great job and thanks for the tut


----------



## mem22 (Sep 10, 2005)

Best looking cannon I've ever seen on here!!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

mem22 said:


> Best looking cannon I've ever seen on here!!!


I agree! That is the best looking home made canon prop I have seen. Outstanding job! I can hardly wait to see the finished prop!

Eric


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

that looks great


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

You know, it's really nice that you guys are all here appreciating my work. 

And being as crazy as me. I thought I was the only one who like building this stuff!!


----------



## scary rick (Nov 10, 2008)

Great job. Love the look.
Rick


----------



## TNhaunter (May 29, 2009)

WOW that is amazing nice work thanks for sharing!


----------



## scary rick (Nov 10, 2008)

can you give us the scale of your cannon (sizes)?


----------



## gumba (Jan 18, 2009)

Really great work! I can see that the flat part of the bands are cardboard, but what did you use to make the thinner, raised part of the bands?


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

I made my cannon a couple of years ago and was proud of it.your cannon barrel puts mine to shame! Awesome creativity. I'm into the pirate haunt thing,so i will definetly look into upgrading mine!


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

The flat part are cardboard bands. The raised part is a length of plastic tubing that's hot glued around the center of the cardboard band. Then plenty of caulking blends it in with the cardboard.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Excellent job! Tis the finest gun I've seen in these parts. I like the details, and the muzzle--she's quite a beauty!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this thread because I think it's one of the best homemade canons I've seen. And looks, fairly, simple to do from start-to-finish.

I'm starting mine today 

Don't think I'll make a new thread for it, so I'm just going to post the pics here. Thanks daffy... excellent tutorial and outcome.


----------



## scary rick (Nov 10, 2008)

Can you post some dimensions you are going to use.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

So... have you shot it yet?? That thing + fog would = really cool. I'll have to remember that sanded spackle trick.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I think some of the techniques are what makes this props - like the spackle and 'metal' rings around it.

I PLAN to use fog for mine, but not sure how well it'll work (I have a compressor but don't plan to use it (only 2gal))


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey guys. I now have a blog for my upcoming sunken ship Halloween display. If you'd like to follow, it's here.

Daffy's Creative Outlet

Will be using this cannon as part of it. Chow.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Yay. I finished my cannon the other day... no pictures just yet. Again... great tutorial.


----------



## daffy64 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool. Can't wait to see it! Thanks for reading my tutorial.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

MOD NOTE: fixed broken image links from 2019 website upgrade, and added links to rest of tutorials in series.


----------

